# 'Access Denied' when trying to Unlock?



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

Ahhhh, shizzzz......ok, so I'm not new to the unlock/root thing, but this is definitely a new one. I'm stuck trying to update drivers on the Nexus 7. I plugged in, checked device manager, and it was recognized as an android device right away (NOT the Nexus 7 interface, but the 'remnants' I believe of my Galaxy Nexus drivers). So I attempted to delete the GNex drivers, plug back in, tried updating the drivers using Universal Naked Drivers, and while installing, I get an error message saying that the drivers were located but that the Nexus 7 Bootloader Interface cannot be installed - Access Is Denied. WTF?

I must be an idiot, so please bypass that point and tell me what the hell I did wrong and how to get myself out of this mess. Thanks in advance!


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Are you logged in with an admin account?


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Running cmd prompt with admin rights?


----------



## mldiroff (Dec 18, 2011)

This may be the issue. Didn't think of that. I'll go back and try and update my post. I actually went ahead and used our Mac instead of Win 7 and it was really easy. Thanks guys!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

